# my two channel setup



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

Which doubles, on occasion, as a PA:

Digital sources using optical outputs to my rack:

Furman PL-Plus Series II power conditioner
Behringer SRC2496
Behringer DEQ2496
Behringer DCX2496
QSC PLX104
QSC PLX1802
QSC PLX3102

Lows: Electro-Voice EVX180B (1 driver per side) in DIY vented EBS3 enclosures
Mids: 18Sound 10M600 in DIY sealed enclosures
Highs: JBL 2441 compression drivers on JBL 2382A horns


----------

